# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Новый год - кто как отмечает?

## Tyrrist

Всем привет :)
Скоро новый год, и все мы я думаю хотим его хорошо встретить...
Расскажите плиз, поделитесь идеями, кто как будет встречать? А то у меня совсем нет вариантов и новых идей, дома скучно, в кафе банально, за городом довольно дорого....

----------


## Botanig

Дома..........

----------

